# Triac BT134 no gatilla correctamente



## lubeck (May 14, 2012)

Estoy armando un dimmer con pic....

el esquema que estoy utilizando es este...



en la realidad (no simulacion) el envio del pulso al gate lo hace correctamente.... esta es la imagen sacada de mi osciloscopio...



como se puede ver el envio del pulso del pic(verde) al gatillo, va justamente al cruce por cero de la corriente alterna(amarilla), ese pulso verde se envia al 50%aprox de la onda de la corriente alterna, en teoria al gatillar solo el 50% el foco que esta conectado al triac emitiria el 50% de luz no?... pues no lo hace.... se queda encendido al 100%

en el esquema la resistencia de 100k es para simular la carga que es un foco de filamento de 110v/50W... he probado con un triac bt134 y un bt136.

ambos triac al poner el gate a 5v (sin el pic) enciende el foco, y al ponerlo a tierra se apaga, asi que si funcionan...

espero me puedan echar una mano y si me falta algun dato adicinal no duden en pedirlo...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> .......en la realidad (no simulacion) el envio del pulso al gate lo hace correctamente.... esta es la imagen sacada de mi osciloscopio..........
> 
> como se puede ver el envio del pulso del pic(verde) al gatillo, va justamente al cruce por cero de la corriente alterna(amarilla), ese pulso verde se envia al 50%aprox de la onda de la corriente alterna, en teoria al gatillar solo el 50% el foco que esta conectado al triac emitiria el 50% de luz no?... pues no lo hace....


Según veo en el oscilograma el TRIAC se dispara cuando la tensión pasa por 0V y para ambos semi-ciclos, si es así *NO* está regulando, no hay retraso de disparo

La iluminación de la lámpara *NO* es función lineal de la tensión eficaz, así que con un retraso de disparo de 90º *NO* consigues una iluminación del 50%


----------



## lubeck (May 14, 2012)

Ok... si entiendo bien...
esta imagen ...






de esta pagina...
http://www.clubse.com.ar/diego/notas/2/nota25.htm

se podria decir que es una falasia.???

y tengo que retardar el disparo por decir algo unos 200uS en ambos semi-ciclos?


----------



## powerful (May 14, 2012)

Hola, primero simula con 242 Ohms (110v/50WW).Con 100KOhms no creo que se enganche el triac.
lo que noto es que el angulo de disparo se de dá cerca de los 0º del periodo.
Saludos!!!


----------



## lubeck (May 14, 2012)

oops edite mi primer mensaje y el problema es que no varia nada la intensidad se queda encendido al 100% el foco.. sea cual sea el duty( no se cual sea la traduccion ) en lo real...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Ok... si entiendo bien...
> esta imagen ...
> 
> 
> ...



Sip, ese diagrama es una falacia.

El TRIAC para regular "enciende" luego de que la tensión pasó por 0V, "Recorta" el comienzo de la onda.

Además, una ves que se activó el TRIAC sigue conduciendo, aún sin excitación, hasta que la corriente a través de el pase por 0.

En ese diagrama es al revés.

*Edit:*



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Sip, ese diagrama es una falacia.......



Aunque tal vez NO, 

Tal vez la gráfica corresponda a la tensión *Sobre el TRIAC*, en ese caso sería correcto el gráfico.

*Edit 2:*

Otro gráfico mas detallado




*Edit 3*

*La explicación del funcionamiento.*


----------



## lubeck (May 14, 2012)

aqui estoy gatillando los 90° (creo )



ahora bajo intensidad pero por mas que modifico el Duty del pulso se mantiene igual... 

y en la simulacion si lo hace correctamente....


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 72747​
Este oscilograma se ve mejor, en apariencia estás al 50% de la tensión eficaz.


----------



## lubeck (May 14, 2012)

Ya.... ya funciono...

lo que hize fue entenderles... 

lo que pasa es que se recorre el pulso, no se agranda la longitud...



se mueve el pulso  que envia el pic hacia la derecha o izquierda...

aqui pongo el codigo en pbp que use por si alguien da con este hilo...

```
@ DEVICE Pic16F628A
@ DEVICE Intrc_Osc
@ DEVICE WDT_Off 
@ DEVICE PWRT_Off
@ DEVICE BOD_Off
@ DEVICE MCLR_Off
@ DEVICE LVP_Off
@ DEVICE CPD_Off 
@ DEVICE PROTECT_Off

DEfine Osc 4
DEFINE BUTTON_PAUSE 500

CMCOn        = %0000111
TrisB        = %11111100

A       var bit
T       var word
BV      var word[2]
Led     Var PortB.0
Triac   Var PortB.1
AC      Var PortB.2
UPB     Var PortB.4
DWB     Var PortB.5

PortB = 0
T     = 0

Main:

 button UPB,0,0,0,bv[0],0,ExA
  if T<8100 then T = T+100
  toggle Led
 ExA:

 button DWB,0,0,0,bv[1],0,exB
  if T>0 then T = T-100
  Toggle Led
 ExB:

 if A<>AC then
  pauseus T
  high Triac
  pauseus 4
  low Triac
  A=AC 
 endif
Goto Main
```

Muchisisisimas gracias....


----------



## powerful (May 14, 2012)

No todos los triacs se diparan con pulsos positivos en ambas alternancias, todos se diparan con pulsos alternos , es decir con Igate de la misma polaridad que el A2 (MT2).Con un optotriac solucionas esta dificultad.
Felicitaciones y Saludos !!!


----------



## lubeck (May 14, 2012)

Te refieres a esto...



porque sino me robaron la mitad de la onda...

te entiendo que sale la mitad porque solo estoy enviando un pulso positivo???

como se sabe o como busco un triac que se dispare con pulsos positivos?...


----------



## powerful (May 14, 2012)

En los datasheet te indican , cuadrantes de operacion : I, II, III, IV.
cuadrante I:  A2 (+), Ig(+)
      "       II: A2(+), Ig(-)
      "      III: A2(-), Ig(-)
      "      IV: A2(-), Ig(+) 
Saludos y felicitaciones nuevamente!!!


----------



## lubeck (May 14, 2012)

nada mas para confirmar... es esto verdad... es del bt134



y quiere decir que se necesita pulso positivo y negativo...





> Saludos y felicitaciones nuevamente!!!



Gracias...

es un pequeño paso para el foro pero un gran salto para mi humanidad... 



y si estoy bien entonces el que necesito es un algo como el BTA16....


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> y quiere decir que se necesita pulso positivo y negativo...


No necesariamente.

Del datasheet, ves que las mejores condiciones de disparo son la Zona I (T2+G+) y la Zona III (T2-G-). 
En el caso del clásico dimmer cin Diac el disparo se dá en estas zonas, pero también lo podés hacer con continua como lo pensabas.

Peeeeeeeeeeero: Elegiste conectar T1 a la masa del PIC, haciendo que el disparo ocurra en Zona I (T2+G+) y Zona IV (T2-G+), y aunque eeen ese triac no es tan dramática la diferencia,* la Zona IV es siempre la peor*, incluso hay un tipo de triac (el Alternistor) que en Zona IV no se dispara.

Lo que se hace en estos casos es conectar T1 a los 5V del PIC, y de esa manera se dispara con pulsos negativos (en Zonas II y III), recordando que para el disparo seguro en Zona II se necesita un poco mas de corriente que en I y III pero menos que en zonaIV.


----------



## lubeck (May 14, 2012)

Oki... entonces lo conecto de esta manera...



y pongo resistencia de 330Ω para que trabaje con ≈15mA...

es correcta mi interpretacion del esquema?....


por otro lado entiendo que cuando pongo el puerto en 0V y como el triac tiene la referencia de 5v,  entonces por asi decirlo esos 0v serian como -5V para el triac, pero cuando yo ponga el puerto en 5V no serian como 0V para el triac??? entonces el pulso positivo cual seria?? no se recortaria la onda pero ahora por la parte de arriba???

(espero haberme explicado )


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Oki... entonces lo conecto de esta manera...
> ........................................................
> y pongo resistencia de 330Ω para que trabaje con ≈15mA...
> 
> es correcta mi interpretacion del esquema?....


Si.


> por otro lado entiendo que cuando pongo el puerto en 0V y como el triac tiene la referencia de 5v,  entonces por asi decirlo esos 0v serian como -5V para el triac, pero cuando yo ponga el puerto en 5V no serian como 0V para el triac??? entonces el pulso positivo cual seria?? no se recortaria la onda pero ahora por la parte de arriba???


El recorte se daba porque cuando la onda era negativa necesitabas más corriente para el  disparo.


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

creo que algo anda raro...

antes de conectarlo al pic hice esta prueba con el bt134 para entender mejor...



pero con mt1 a 5v al poner el gate a tierra parece que hace un corto...es normal?


----------



## 1024 (May 15, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> creo que algo anda raro...
> 
> antes de conectarlo al pic hice esta prueba con el bt134 para entender mejor...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72769
> ...



Hola, sugiero utilizar un optoacoplador moc, para no tener problemas de referencia


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

> sugiero utilizar un optoacoplador moc, para no tener problemas de referencia



 El moc si es tan rapido como para dimerizar? recuerda que no solo se intenta encender o apagar el triac...


----------



## 1024 (May 15, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> El moc si es tan rapido como para dimerizar?


Si, almenos los basicos son para operar a 50-60 Hz


lubeck dijo:


> recuerda que no solo se intenta encender o apagar el triac...


Esto no lo entiendo, basicamente el triac enciende o apaga


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> pero con mt1 a 5v al poner el gate a tierra parece que hace un corto...es normal?


  Debés tener el negativo al chasis y éste a tierra.
Cuando unís neutro con tierra no pasa nada pero cuando lo mandás a 5V queda un corto (porque el neutro está a tierra a la salida del transformador, del transformador de la empresa de energía claro)


Problemas de la falta de aislación...


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

> Esto no lo entiendo, basicamente el triac enciende o apaga



o sea que yo lo que intento es dimerizar con el pic, no se como explicarlo, pero con solo el triac lo que hago es detectar el cruce por cero y esperar X tiempo de entre 0 y 8mS y disparo el triac con un pulso de 4uS... y listo...

tengo entendido que unos moc detectan el cruce por cero y otros no, asi que supongo que dices los que no detectan el cruce por cero,... y asi yo detecto el cruce y disparo el opto pero este lo enciendo desde el cruce hasta digamos unos 4mS para obtener un 50% de intensidad(por ejemplo porque se que no es lineal)





> Problemas de la falta de aislación...


mido continuidad entre neutro, chasis y tierra y si todo esta conectado....

entonces si seria mejor un bta16 o parecido para no te meterse en problemas  de  tener que aislar...no?


----------



## powerful (May 15, 2012)

Lo que te estan diciendo es que tu circuito de disparo TIENE que tener aislamiento de la red y para eso  deberías utilizar un MOC sin cruce por cero para poder "dimerizar" .


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Lo que te estan diciendo es que tu circuito de disparo TIENE que tener aislamiento de la red y para eso  deberías utilizar un MOC sin cruce por cero para poder "dimerizar" .



oki, voy entendiendo... voy a buscar un moc3011 en mi deshuesadero (seguramente una fuente atx debe tener uno) y hago la prueba


----------



## 1024 (May 15, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> o sea que yo lo que intento es dimerizar con el pic, no se como explicarlo, pero con solo el triac lo que hago es detectar el cruce por cero y esperar X tiempo de entre 0 y 8mS y disparo el triac con un pulso de 4uS... y listo...
> 
> tengo entendido que unos moc detectan el cruce por cero y otros no, asi que supongo que dices los que no detectan el cruce por cero,... y asi yo detecto el cruce y disparo el opto pero este lo enciendo desde el cruce hasta digamos unos 4mS para obtener un 50% de intensidad(por ejemplo porque se que no es lineal)
> 
> ...





Hola, segun entiendo quieres evitar poner aislamiento al disparo, es posible pero no aconsejable (un optoaislador siempre sacrificara su vida ante alguna falla), se tendria que tomar en cuenta el neutro de la linea y la tierra del circuito.


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

> Hola, segun entiendo quieres evitar poner aislamiento al disparo, es posible pero no aconsejable (un optoaislador siempre sacrificara su vida ante alguna falla), se tendria que tomar en cuenta el neutro de la linea y la tierra del circuito.



bueno, en realidad es mi primer proyecto llevado a la realidad con alterna, y lo estoy haciendo como la mayoria lo hace, pero si esta aislado mucho mejor, y mi fin en realidad no es hacerlo si no entenderlo o  aprender y pues eso de dimerizar considero es de lo mas basico... sigo buscando el moc y si lo encuentro les comento que paso...


----------



## powerful (May 15, 2012)

lubeck , porque escogiste un pulso de disparo de 4uS, me parece muy breve. Supongo tienes la posibilidad de aumentarlo. Para cargas fuertemente inductivas los pulsos son de milisegundos.


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

a lo mejor soy un caso perdido pero me cuesta un mucho entender los conceptos que maneja las fichas tecnicas...

lo saque de aqui (ficha del bt134)



dice que son 2uS pero le puse 4uS.... no se si ese sea el dato del tiempo que necesito para el disparo...


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> entonces si seria mejor un bta16 o parecido para no te meterse en problemas  de  tener que aislar...no?


Seguís en la misma. El BTA16 tiene la cápsula aislada, pero al MT1 lo tenés que seguir vinculando a la fuente ATX y a línea.


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

creo que ya es tiempo de recapitular sino ya estoy perdido....

hasta ahora he visto 3 formas de hacer el dimer 
-una es usar el bt134 pero necesitaria que MT1 valla a 5v porque necesito un disparo negativo
-otra esusar el bta16 , si estoy en lo correcto de que el  bta16 se dispara con pulsos positivos pero no es aislado...
- y otra es usando un optotriac y el bt134 y quedaria asilado...

y si estoy bien...
entonces el bta16 estaria con MT1 a tierra y ya no me haria ese corto... no? pero no esta aislado...


----------



## powerful (May 15, 2012)

lubeck el BT134 es de gate sensible , el BTA16 no.


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

Ok... desconocia eso del gate sensible y creo que ya se lo que busco..

un triac con *puerta sensible, unipolar.*... 

no encontre ningun optotriac sin cruce por cero en mi deshuesadero(tendre que comprarlo), asi que como primer paso hare el intento solo con el triac unipolar y despues otro asilado con el moc...


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

una aclaracion...

con respecto al poner MT1 con respecto a 5V... de esta imagen...
Ver el archivo adjunto 72769
si funciona... cometi el error de solo conectar mt1 a 5v(en fig 3y4)... pero se me paso conectar el neutro a 5V.. y ahi el error...

puse el pic con el codigo que tenia y solo se quedo prendido el foco al maximo por mas que presionaba los botones, cabe mencionar que tiene un led que parpadea cada que se presiona un boton y si parpadeaba, entonces pense que en lugar de que el pulso sea de 0 a 1 como estaba era de 1 a 0, perooo.. quise regrabar el pic... y murio...  aunque era un 16f628A y esos dan muchos problemas asi que no se que pasaria...

* por ahora queda en standby el proyecto puesto que era el ultimo 628A que me quedaba, y ya solo tengo 877a y 4550 y esos si me dan ñañaras echarlos a perder...


----------



## 1024 (May 15, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> :
> quise regrabar el pic... y murio...


Hola, para prevenir esto es presisamente el optoaislador


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

sip.... entiendo a lo que te refieres.. pero me parece muy extraña la muerte... de echo esta en estado catatonico  si lo puedo leer el pic, pero ya no regrabar, asi que no quisiera echarle la culpa a la falta de aislamiento puesto que he visto muchos dimmers echo asi, incluso con fuentes sin transformador que es todavia mas riesgoso, pero en fin, en estos dias hago el pedido de mas carne de cañon


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

lubeck.

quizas con esto te simplifique:

si vos queres por algun motivo que tu circuito este AISLADO  de la carga, pues bien , tu veras, usando un opto .

si ese tema no te es importante pues aca has aprendido acerca de el disparo de los triacs, entre otras cosas el tema ese de los cuadrantes, que si quieres "hilar finito" pues conectas como el "comun " de tu circuito el +vcc y ese comun es el que se vincula a el triac, como te explico eduardo .
.
PERO SI NO TE QUIERES HACER LIO  haces lo simple:
tu circuito inicial, el que tiene masa comun con neutro, pero como sabes que el triac en esos cuadrantes es un poco mas "durito" pues que no lo disparas de el pic directo.
simplemente haces asi:
del PIC  a un simple transistor y con el transistor disparas al gate de el triac.
al usar un transistor podras entregarle al gate del triac mas energia desde la fuente.
o si no quieres usar ese transistor o si la fuente es a  C . y cda mA cuenta, >>>> triac sensible y listo .


y no te compliques.





1024 dijo:


> Hola, para prevenir esto es presisamente el optoaislador



hay miles de placas comerciales con fuente a C . que usan los micros de formas que dan miedo , y andan ok, todo lo que es linea blanca y pequeños electrodomesticos , todo comun y directo....he visto configuraciones que no podia creer, y andan ok .

lo que si yo no me animaria es a trabajar con una fuente de pc o swiching y vincularla asi a neutro comun de 220v.........
no se que fuente usa lubeck...me parecio leer de pc ????


----------



## Eduardo (May 16, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> ...no quisiera echarle la culpa a la falta de aislamiento puesto que he visto muchos dimmers echo asi, incluso con fuentes sin transformador *que es todavia mas riesgoso,*


Mnnno... es *igual* de riesgoso a lo que estás haciendo. Vos estás vinculando la línea con el gabinete metálico de la fuente ATX (después de un pequeño recorrido).


----------



## lubeck (May 16, 2012)

> PERO SI NO TE QUIERES HACER LIO haces lo simple:
> tu circuito inicial, el que tiene masa comun con neutro, pero como sabes que el triac en esos cuadrantes es un poco mas "durito" pues que no lo disparas de el pic directo.
> simplemente haces asi:
> del PIC a un simple transistor y con el transistor disparas al gate de el triac.
> ...



me confundi....

si pense eso de poner un transistor en caso de faltarme corriente, pero si el gate del bd134 solo aguanta 20mA, no le veo mucho sentido si el pic (forzadito) se lo pudiera entregar... y donde me confundo es que entonces pudiera entregarle al gate digamos 50mA y con eso me completa la onda en la parte negativa?

o eso de entregarle mas corriente es para usar un bta16 que no es sensible y con eso se forza a ser mas sensible....??

 si uso una fuente de PC pero solo como una fuente de banco... en realidad el dimmer no va a ser usado con nunguna fuente pero tomo en cuenta lo que me dicen al respecto, cuando cumpla su objetivo que es enseñarme  sera "desmantelado" y lo que sobreviva a la batalla sera reingresado a las filas....



> Mnnno... es igual de riesgoso a lo que estás haciendo. Vos estás vinculando la línea con el gabinete metálico de la fuente ATX (después de un pequeño recorrido).



ok!


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2012)

un triac lo disparas tranquilamente con solo pulsos positivos .
como ya dijeron.
eduardo te mostro las tablas de las datasheet que hablan de distintas necesidades de corriente de gate segun el cuadrante.
no de que no se pueda.

mira, por que no haces la cosa simple:

si tenes (por dar un valor imaginario) : fuente de 12vcc 
triac BTA xxx
haces la configuracion clasica usando negativo como mas acomun .

pues que le metes al gate una resistencia de 10K desde +vcc  >> no anda
le metes una de 4,7K  >>>> sigue sin prender.
le metes una de 1K >>>> prende a media potencia (estas disparando solo un semiciclo) 
le metes una R de 330 ohms >>>>> lampara prende ok.

bueno, pues que eso necesita el gate de ese triac sexopata.

si el pic lo puede entregar ...ok.
si no puede >>>> transistor.

esa es la forma experimental, sino >>> a la datasheet y a mirar el peor cuadrante.


----------



## lubeck (May 16, 2012)

Ok... ya entendi a que se refieren con mas "Duro" o "Suave".... 

pero que pasa si  yo le meto 15 mA y no se completa la onda negativa... le meto 40mA y ya se completa, pero la ficha dice que la intensidad maxima es de 20mA..??? 

o que de plano no se complete la onda ni porque le meta 200mA... y estalle... o la tiene que completar?... hablando del cuadrante negativo...

hablando de un triac bipolar como el bt134 y solo pulso positivo en el gate


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2012)

si no lo gatillas suficientemente lo que te ocurre es que la lampara prende a media onda , o sea parpadea y ilumina menos.

y si le das la corriente maxima permitida y no gatillo bien........pues que ese triac es una KK.

mira, en miles de aplicaciones se usan triacs y asi con un comun , o sea sin aislacion de la linea.
y anda.
por que es para eso.

en placas de electrodomesticos se usan micros con fuentes a C . y salida a triacs .
y gatillan con CC .

EL ASUNTO  de hilar finito es para optimizar la fuente, cuando es a C . queres tener el consumo limitado.
por eso se optimiza.
tambien tene en cuenta que si usas un pic no neecsitas gatillar  y mantener la energia de el gate:
el triac luego de disparado asi se mantiene .

pero bueno, esto es cuando queres "tacañear" por que andas con fuente muy justa.
si no es el caso no te compliques mas.


----------



## lubeck (May 16, 2012)

ok... ya te entiendo... y ya me va quedando mas claro...

pd.. mañana me pongo a experimentar... gracias...


----------



## Antaresis (Sep 8, 2015)

No me compila alguién me podría ayudar?



lubeck dijo:


> Ya.... ya funciono...
> 
> lo que hize fue entenderles...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2015)

Antaresis dijo:


> No me compila alguién me podría ayudar?



¿ No te parece que sería bueno conocer los errores que te da la compilación ?


----------



## Antaresis (Sep 9, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No te parece que sería bueno conocer los errores que te da la compilación ?



me da error al compilar con la opción MPASM

@ DEVICE Pic16F628A
@ DEVICE Intrc_Osc
@ DEVICE WDT_Off 
@ DEVICE PWRT_Off
@ DEVICE BOD_Off
@ DEVICE MCLR_Off
@ DEVICE LVP_Off
@ DEVICE CPD_Off 
@ DEVICE PROTECT_Off

ese es el error


----------



## papirrin (Sep 9, 2015)

los fuses en MPASM son mas o menos asi

#CONFIG
 __config _FOSC_INTOSCIO  & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _MCLRE_OFF & _BOREN_OFF &_LVP_OFF & _CPD_OFF & _CP_OFF
#ENDCONFIG

busca un tema sobre eso.


----------

